# Sunterra owners - who is our "Perry" ?



## winger (Aug 12, 2007)

I have enjoyed Perry's many insights into Worldmark and the insane trades he is able to pull - is there a "Perry" for the Sunterra Club system?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 12, 2007)

That would be Spence.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 12, 2007)

you'll have to go to www.ts4ms.com for Spence. I think he was banned from Tug


----------



## winger (Aug 12, 2007)

yes spence posts over at ts4m but he is more of a dave (mod/older brother) type-a wealth of info-someone  to turn to for black and white facts/advice.  However,perry gives that unique 'how-to-outfox the fox' twist/angle of view, if you know what I mean, often offering a seemly somewhat synical view of things- I see him more of  a uncle-figure, someone to bring to the party to stir/spice conversations up a bit. I have often left a perry post with new TS thought(s), often questioning my strategies and objectives.

why was spence banned???


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2007)

Repeatedly ignoring TUGBBS rules and guidelines as well as administrator requests.


----------



## winger (Aug 14, 2007)

Since no response so far, I take it Perry is a one-of-a-kind


----------



## PerryM (Aug 14, 2007)

winger said:


> Since no response so far, I take it Perry is a one-of-a-kind




Thanks guys - I think.

When I introduce myself to others I make sure they know it's Perry, not Terry, or Berry, or Larry, or Carry or Gerry - so I used to say:

Perry like in Perry Mason ( he died, well Raymond Burr)

Perry like in Perry Como ( he died too )

Now I just say Perry like in Perry Ellis and everyone knows my first name.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 15, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Thanks guys - I think.



I read all your posts. They are fun and interesting.  

You remind me of a guy that used to post on the Dis boards - his name was Richams. His posts were always interesting with plenty of wit, but unfortunately, he died suddenly a few years ago. The DVC Dis boards have never been the same since.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2007)

May be Spence will be pardon one day


----------



## winger (Aug 15, 2007)

I 2nd that !


----------

